# bugs in my pond



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

i set up a new tank a week or so ago with leca, sphagnum moss, peat moss, and cocunut husks complete with a small pond. there's been springtails on teh water from the very beginning, which i was expecting, but today i noticed small brown worm like things swimming around in the water. they're about the same size as the springtails and have a big head with a narrow tail. i dont think i can get a picture of one, but i'll try. any ideas? i'm getting my frogs tomorrow and i'll just put them in a quarintine tank until i know for sure that it's safe.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

ok so i've id'd the bugs as mosquito larvae. crap. will they hurt my frogs? can i just go buy a fish to put in it? i dont want mosquitos in my room!!! how did they get in here? help?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

No they will not hurt your frogs. Some frog tads even eat them, but I wouldn't count on it.

No, do not add a fish. Even tho its a frog tank, all fish keeping rules apply. As I don't think you took fish keeping into consideration when you built the tank, I doubt you have the requirements needed. Also, you're adding in a carrier of stuff you may not want into you tank, even tho it would get rid of your mosquitos... fish are just as much a live thing as the frogs you want to put into the tank, and should take just as much consideration in their care. 

Use a fish net, or brine shrimp net, or splastic cup to get them out. It will take a while to get them all, but when they are resting at the surface to breathe, scoop them up quickly with the net. They are only a pain to catch once they are active. 

We can't tell you how they got into your tank, you need to find that out yourself. Most likely a female with eggs that had already bred got into your house, and found the frog pond a prime egg laying spot. If she got in the tank, unless you left it open, you'll probibly have some problems with flies getting out. Look into FF proofing your tank more.


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

If they are the same size as springtails, they sound a bit small for mosquito larvae. The size and the shape makes me think of Copepods, do these look familiar?


























They are about 1 millimetre in size, so they are a wee bit smaller than most of the springtails so maybe this isn't what you have in your pond.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok, so no fish.  I'll try the scooping out thing. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

Off topic: GREAT shots of the 'pods.

I have them in mine. No big deal[beneficial in cleaning actually, especially in saltwater tanks]. Just something that grows naturally.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Honestly if you wanted to put a fish, you could put a Betta in there for a few days and let it eat the larvae and then remove it after. At least you'd know that the Betta wouldn't have to worry about the water conditions as much and after you're done, you can keep in a little fish bowl. Quite easy IMO.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

well, i ended up using an eye dropper thingie to suction them out. i'm very much ocd and obsessed with staring into my tanks, so honestly it was quite enjoyable.  there was one left when i put the frogs in, but it was immedietly eaten, which was fun.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

A LARGE fish bowl. Like at least ten gallons lol


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Honestly if you wanted to put a fish, you could put a Betta in there for a few days and let it eat the larvae and then remove it after. At least you'd know that the Betta wouldn't have to worry about the water conditions as much and after you're done, you can keep in a little fish bowl. Quite easy IMO.


You really cant keep a Betta in a bowl. That is one of the common misconceptions that plagues the Fish hobby, much like keeping goldfish in a bowl.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettas have a labyrinth organ, basically a primitive lung. They can take oxygen from the surface. As long as sufficient water quality is maintained (I always recommend at least 1 gallon, or better yet 2-3 gallons) by frequent water changes (i.e. not overfeeding and 1/2 - 2/3 water changes every wek), Bettas can thrive. I just lost one that I had for over 2 years, and was a reportd 2 1/2 years old when I got it from a customer. It was in a 2 gallon aquaria, without a filter, and got 1/2 its water changed every week. I never encountered any health problems with that betta ever! Goldfish, on the other hand, should never be kept in bowls, and should have at least 5 gallons of water per inch of fish, but the bigger the better. I maintain a 75gallon goldish tank with 5 8-inch orandas that are well over 20 years old.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Just because Bettas can take in oxygen from the air does not mean that you can keep them in a bowl. There is more to keeping a fish healthy and well then providing enough oxygen. You can keep a dog in a crate its whole life as well - just make sure you provide water, food and remove the waste. They do it in research labs. Does that mean its right? Does that mean the animal lives a normal life? Animals have spacial requirements that are factored by more than just their size and oxygen intake.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettas have evolved to live in small spaces, with low oxyen levels, and high levels of organic wastes. In the past, Ive successfully kept and bred betta for years in nothing more than 2 gallon glass jars, filled 3/4 with water, and strands of elodea. I guarantee that these were superior conditions to those bettas encounter in the wild. Not only did they live, they thrived. I never encountered any of the health problems many people run into, and my bettas were always out in the open and actively swimming, never laying flat against the side like Ive seen in larger aquaria. Betta can successfully live a full life in a container as small as 1-2 gallons. The choice of doing so dependent on the ethics of the owner. If you wish to continue this coversation, feel free to pm me, I dont think we need to further thread hijack. Have a nice day


----------

